# Redirect audio output to input?



## RobotGymnast

Is there any way in Windows XP to redirect audio output from the computer to be accepted as input? That is to say, I could record audio output from one application, using another program?


----------



## The_Other_One

Most all computers with Windows XP have some form of "stereo mix" selectable as the input.  I'm not sure what you're trying to record, but this should be selectable as an input in Audacity.  Just google it, the program's freeware.


----------



## RobotGymnast

The_Other_One said:


> Most all computers with Windows XP have some form of "stereo mix" selectable as the input.  I'm not sure what you're trying to record, but this should be selectable as an input in Audacity.  Just google it, the program's freeware.



In my research, Audacity can't record sound from other applications. It has nothing selectable as an input device for me.


----------



## The_Other_One

Audacity has been one of the most forgiving programs I've come across in terms of recording audio from various sources.  If you don't seem some form of "stereo mix" or "what you hear", you may want to look into different drivers.  Some drivers leave this feature out.


----------



## RobotGymnast

The_Other_One said:


> Audacity has been one of the most forgiving programs I've come across in terms of recording audio from various sources.  If you don't seem some form of "stereo mix" or "what you hear", you may want to look into different drivers.  Some drivers leave this feature out.



I'm running in Virtual PC; the drivers are all the ones Microsoft supplies. Where could I get different ones?


----------

